# Let's talk about Christian books



## topsyturvy86 (Jul 18, 2010)

What books are you reading or have you read that really blessed you and you would recommend?


----------



## Ladybelle (Jul 18, 2010)

Fiction:
*Cover Girls* : TD Jakes 
*Further than I meant to, Longer than I meant to stay* by Tiffany Warren (I like her other writings as well) 
*The Last ten percent*: Michelle Mckinney Hammond

nonfiction
*The Power of a praying*... Stormie Omartian
*The Successful Family* ... Creflo Dollar
*Chicken Soup for a Woman's Soul* (I like most of the books in this very long series, most of them have a christian slant to them also.)
*Do you think I'm Beautiful*... Angela Thomas


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 19, 2010)

_The Acceptable Sacrifice_ - John Bunyan
_All Things for Good_ and _The Doctrine of Repentance_ - Thomas Watson
_McClintock and Strong’s Cyclopedia of Biblical, Theological and Ecclesiastical Literature_
_God's Secretaries: The Making of the King James Bible_ - Adam Nicolson
_Foxe's Book of Martyrs_ - John Foxe
_The Analytical Lexicon to the Greek New Testament_ - William D. Mounce
_The Bondage of the Will_ - Martin Luther
_The History of Israel and Judah from The Decline of the Two Kingdoms to the
Assyrian and Babylonian Captivity_ - Alfred Edersheim


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 19, 2010)

And the Bride Wore White: Seven Secrets to Sexual Purity

http://www.amazon.com/Bride-Wore-White-Secrets-Sexual/dp/0802483445


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jul 19, 2010)

asuperwoman said:


> Fiction:
> *Cover Girls* : TD Jakes
> *Further than I meant to, Longer than I meant to stay* by Tiffany Warren (I like her other writings as well)
> *The Last ten percent*: Michelle Mckinney Hammond



Thanks! I like the reviews for further than I meant to, longer than I  meant to stay ... buying on amazon now 




JinaRicci said:


> And the Bride Wore White: Seven Secrets to Sexual Purity
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bride-Wore-White-Secrets-Sexual/dp/0802483445



Buying this also now


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jul 19, 2010)

For me it's the purpose driven life - Rick Warren. I never tire of reading it. I re-read various chapters over again. 

The vision: the final quest & the call - Rick Joyner : Very powerful book about visions he had. There is soooo much to learn from it about spiritual warfare, faith, God, everything. I recommend!

Fiction: She's out of control - Kristen Billerbeck; very good read with lots of lessons without being religious-heavy.


----------



## hair_rehab (Jul 19, 2010)

-Left Behind Series by Tim LaHaye and Jerry B. Jenkins 

-Dining at the Master's Table by Paul Norcross

-Every Woman's Battle by Shannon Ethridge 

-Battlefield of the Mind &
-How to Hear from God by Joyce Meyer

-The Making of a Leader by Frank Damazio


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 19, 2010)

topsyturvy86 said:


> *For me it's the purpose driven life - Rick Warren. I never tire of reading it. I re-read various chapters over again. *
> 
> The vision: the final quest & the call - Rick Joyner : Very powerful book about visions he had. There is soooo much to learn from it about spiritual warfare, faith, God, everything. I recommend!
> 
> Fiction: She's out of control - Kristen Billerbeck; very good read with lots of lessons without being religious-heavy.



That book is amazing.  



hair_rehab said:


> -*Left Behind Series by Tim LaHaye and Jerry B. Jenkins *
> 
> -Dining at the Master's Table by Paul Norcross
> 
> ...



I love the Left Behind series, I have to get back to reading them. Tim LaHaye and Jerry B. Jenkins have a new book out but I don't know the name of it.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jul 19, 2010)

Aren't the left behind series scary? I can remember watching a left behind movie when I was young and it was about rapture ... people were just disappearing. Like two friends in the farm and then one just disappears and the other's left behind. Is this the same thing?


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 19, 2010)

When I started reading the series I was so sacred but at the same times it was really exciting. I had to know what would happen next. 

In the beginning of the first Left Behind movie there is a scene that takes place on a farm, it was an interview. During the interview hundreds of war planes were flying over head and bombs were being dropped on Israel.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 20, 2010)

Books I've read most recently and really liked were:

Non-Fiction
Emotional Purity- Heather Arnel Paulsen (did this in a singles book club & it changed my way of thinking)
Singleness Redefined-Carolyn Leutwiler ( really like the  book and style of writing very modern)
Lord I Want To Know You (devotional study on the names of God)- Kay Arthur (doing this in my discipleship class very informative and insightful)
Disciplines of a Godly Woman- Barbara Hughes (our Women's Ministry is doing this for a book club & love it)

Fiction
Yada Yada Prayer Group-Book 1 &2- Neta Jackson

Books I'm in the process of reading or have to read soon

Non-Fiction
The Emotionally Healthy Church (updated & expanded edition)-Peter Scazzero (reading this in my disciple class)
A Praying Life- Paul E. Miller (recommended by a friend)
My Utmost For His Highest (devotional) Oswald Chambers
Joy (on the go devotional)- Lydia Brownback
Contentment (on the go devotional)-Lydia Brownback
When Sinners Say I Do (for a later date-it was 50% off)

Fiction
Ain't No Mountain- Sharon Ewell Foster
Ain't No Valley- Sharon Ewell Foster

I read most of the Left Behind Books in college.  I may go back and reread them as well as the newer ones to see how it all came together.  I never saw the movies may have to find them at Blockbuster.

Ps. I love to read


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jul 21, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08, I love to read also hehe but it's ok, I embraced my geek status a long time ago 

I like the sound of emotional purity. Will keep it in mind and look to getting it when i'm done with the two books i've just ordered. They should arrive today  . I'm actually reading at the moment 'The relationship principles of Jesus' by Tom Holladay and it's actually good. It's like the purpose driven life in that the author recommends you read a chapter a day so that'll be my nightly dose I guess. 

The last chapter I read was about loving God with all your heart and talking about what that means and how the heart is where you feel. When you read the psalms, David's feelings for God were clear, he loved God with all his heart. He said that when you pray in your mind which is equally good, you tend to pray more with your mind than when you speak. It made me think that I express my feelings even more in writing than speaking so maybe I should get a book where I write letters to God. I used to do that before but then the feelings I feel tend to overwhelm me - yes, i'm a very emotional person . Maybe that's ok. Will try again and see.


----------



## delitefulmane (Jul 21, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 24, 2010)

Bumping!!!

I know other people read.  

I'm always in search of another great book.


----------



## brg240 (Jul 25, 2010)

topsyturvy86 said:


> Aren't the left behind series scary? I can remember watching a left behind movie when I was young and it was about rapture ... people were just disappearing. Like two friends in the farm and then one just disappears and the other's left behind. Is this the same thing?



yeah but it's really interesting imo.  I used to be so scared of the second coming and tribulation period (actually after all that ends the war after Jesus' 1000 year reign kinda freaks me outl) but then I got so into it. I was reading all types of books on the subject.  Some parts are scary but it's a good series. The Left Behind movies I believe are the least scary of those type of movies.

I love the Mark of the Lion Series by Francine Rivers (fiction) well the first two books at least. A Voice in The Wind and Echo in the Darkness.


----------



## shinyblackhair (Jul 25, 2010)

I like just about any Michelle Mckinney Hammond book. 
Joyce Meyer - The Confident Woman (plan to read more)
Beth Moore -Anything by her.

There are a number of books by Thelma Wells that I can't wait to get my hands on...

I also have a thing for study Bibles and Devotional Bibles. I love my Life Application Bible NIV and my Women of Faith Devotional Bible NKJV.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 27, 2010)

Non-Fiction

*Boundaries *by Dr. Henry Cloud & Dr. John Townsend


----------



## delitefulmane (Jul 27, 2010)

Dancing into Destiny---Sherri Lewis


----------



## NicBenny (Jul 27, 2010)

How to Handle & Deal with ANGER, teaching by Joyce Meyer (on sale on her website)
Attitude 101: What Every Leader Needs to Know by John C. Maxwell
Happiness is...Simple Steps to a Life of Joy by A.R. Bernard (my pastor)

I feel that as a Christian, I always have to work on my attitude and responses to various situations because it's easy to have a worldly response to things.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jul 27, 2010)

Fiction: Redeeming Love by Francine Rivers (**warning once you start reading you will not be able to put it down. seriously.)

Non Fiction: 
Fresh Wind, Fresh Fire by Jim Cymbala
Intercessory Prayer by Dutch Sheets


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 28, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> Non Fiction:
> Intercessory Prayer by Dutch Sheets


 
I was able to look through this book on Amazon and I'm going to buy it.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 28, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> Fiction: *Redeeming Love by Francine Rivers *(**warning once you start reading you will not be able to put it down. seriously.)



I know a lot of people who have read this book and loved it.  They say all her books are really good.

I'm not in the right frame of mind right now to read something like this.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jul 29, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> Fiction: Redeeming Love by Francine Rivers (**warning once you start reading you will not be able to put it down. seriously.)
> 
> Non Fiction:
> Fresh Wind, Fresh Fire by Jim Cymbala
> Intercessory Prayer by Dutch Sheets



My friend has been telling me about Francine Rivers's books. I'm guessing she's a reeeaally good author


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Aug 3, 2010)

asuperwoman said:


> Fiction:
> 
> *Further than I meant to, Longer than I meant to stay* by Tiffany Warren (I like her other writings as well)



I'm really liking this book so far


----------



## JinaRicci (Aug 3, 2010)

PinkPebbles said:


> Non-Fiction
> 
> *Boundaries *by Dr. Henry Cloud & Dr. John Townsend


 
Definitely one of the most helpful books I've ever read!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 3, 2010)

JinaRicci said:


> Definitely one of the most helpful books I've ever read!


 
I totally agree! 

I had this book for years and recently pulled it out again to re-read a few chapters.


----------



## JinaRicci (Aug 3, 2010)

I re-read it every now and again too to make sure I'm doing what I learned.


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 5, 2010)

GREAT THREAD !
Battlefield of the mind 
How to hear from God  both by Joyce MEyer


----------



## Spring (Aug 6, 2010)

Great thread 

for the kids when they were younger, I would read the "Heroes Of The Faith" series
John Bunyun
Jim Elliot
David Livingstone
D.L. Moody
Martin Luther
Samuel Morris *(my super favorite)
Corrie Ten Boom
Sojourner Truth
John Wesley *(another fav)

My personal favorites throughout the years are anything from A.W. Tozer
Experiencing Revival by Charles Finney
Power From On High by Charles Finney
The Secret Of Faith by Charles Finney
Living For God by Charles Finney
Essentials Of Prayer by E.M. Bounds
Guide To Spiritual Warfare by E.M. Bounds


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 8, 2010)

I just bought The Case for Christ by Lee Strobel.  I will see how I like it once I finish reading it.

I also have this book: Returning to Holiness - by Dr. Gregory R. Frizzell. It's great. It makes you think.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 12, 2010)

I posted this in another thread about books already, but had to put my two cents into this thread too...lol

True Discipleship by William Macdonald
Secrets to the Secret place by Bob Sorge
Captivating by Stasi and John Eldridge (really great book for women...I cried a few times)
Envy by Bob Sorge
Crazy Love by Francis Chan


All five are amazing books! HIGHLY recommend them!!


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Aug 12, 2010)

HISdaughter said:


> I posted this in another thread about books already, but had to put my two cents into this thread too...lol
> 
> True Discipleship by William Macdonald
> Secrets to the Secret place by Bob Sorge
> ...



We did chapters of secrets of the secret place in fellowship last year! Really good book . You might want to try "the relationship principles of Jesus" by Tom Holladay if you like study books.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 12, 2010)

There is this book, I forgot the title, about a man who was dead for nine minutes then came back to life.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Aug 13, 2010)

^^ What is the book about? What happened when he died?


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 15, 2010)

I've gotten into Christian fiction and I'm really loving it.  Karen Kingsbury writes GREAT books and there's always a message behind her fictional characters.  She have a gift and it gets you thinking about your walk with Christ.  I'm talking true page turners.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 15, 2010)

I just bought a book a couple of days ago by Sandi Freed called "Breaking the Threefold Demonic Cord: How to Discern and Defeat the Lies of Jezebel, Athaliah and Delilah"

It is a great informational book.  I'm about 3/4 finished.  It demonstrates the characteristics of Jezebel, Athaliah(Jazebel's daughter) and Delilah.

I'm just starting on Delilah, BUT the information on recognizing the other two are like whoa!.

It has made me recognize some characteristics in others as well as in myself that I need to get a hold off and get rid of.  I've highlighted it allll up.


----------



## NaturalPath (Aug 19, 2010)

Ive read the kids & adult series of *Left Behind*
Ive also read many other books by the authors who wrote left behind including one about the antichrist..etc

I have been meaning to read *The Shack* I have the book at home


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 25, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> Fiction: Redeeming Love by Francine Rivers (**warning once you start reading you will not be able to put it down. seriously.)


 
OMG....THIS BOOK IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD!!! 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I know a lot of people who have read this book and loved it. They say all her books are really good.
> 
> *I'm not in the right frame of mind right now to read something like this*.


 
I understand, I'm only about 5 chapters in and the tears have already been flowing.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 25, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I know a lot of people who have read this book and loved it. They say all her books are really good.
> 
> *I'm not in the right frame of mind right now to read something like this*.


 Why not? What's in this book that makes you feel this way?


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 6, 2010)

Fiction books i really enjoyed reading :
Truth Be Told by Victoria Christopher Murray
the Jasmine saga (A sin and A Shame,Too Little too Late,Lady Jasmine,The Sin of the Mother) and Grown Folks Business by the same author,I highly reccomend this author as she explores real life issues without being preachy or boring ,her novels are highly entertaining and well written.
Speak to /my Heart :Adams :Good read 
Cover Girls _TD Jakes I liked it alot 
i ve read others but caNT remember the titles at the moment 
Non Fiction books (apart from the ones i ve already mentioned in the other post)
7 things that Steal your Joy _Joyce Meyer
How to Hear from God _Joyce Meyer  (MY FAVORITE )
The 5 love Languages _ 
The 5 love Children s Love Language
The Covenant Marriage
All by Gary Chapman ( ABSOLUTLEY LOVE THIS AUTHOR he s not preachy and give precious realistic advice )
The Power of a praying Wife _Stormie O Martian


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 7, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> Why not? What's in this book that makes you feel this way?


 
Just the fact that its this really good love story and right now I think it may only depress me more than up lift me.  That it may have me more upset with why can't this be me and the like.  I rather not have a negative perspective about my season of life right now and trust that this is where God has me for a reason.  That when its my time to be in love with someone other than Jesus then a book like this will be for me.  IMHO.


----------



## cookie1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karen Kingsbury is a great Christian Fiction writer and I get alot our of reading her books..


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Oct 2, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> Fiction: Redeeming Love by Francine Rivers (**warning once you start reading you will not be able to put it down. seriously.)



My friend bought me this book for my birthday which was a few weeks ago! Started last week and haven't been able to put it down. It's sooo good. I also recommend it!


----------



## stephluv (Oct 15, 2010)

BUMPING AND SUBSCRIBING!!!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm half way through this book and thus far it's an awesome read!

*How People Grow: What the Bible Reveals about Personal Growth* by Dr. Henry Cloud and Dr. John Townsend


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd like to add another one to the list!

*Love and Respect: The Love She Most Desires; The Respect He Desperately Needs* by Emerson Eggerichs


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Nov 17, 2010)

How to receive from God, 10 steps to living in victory by Tom Brown
What to do on the worst day of your life by Brian Zahnd


----------



## Sarophina (Nov 21, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Books I've read most recently and really liked were:
> 
> Non-Fiction
> Emotional Purity- Heather Arnel Paulsen (did this in a singles book club & it changed my way of thinking)
> ...



Emotional Purity is an awesome book!!!!!!! I love it.

Some of my other favorites are:

*The Lost Art of True Beauty*- (by Leslie Ludy) This one of my all time favorite books and Christian author's. She talks about the beauty of a selfless woman who demonstrates honor and respect to everyone around her. I have really changed by reading this book. It's about showcasing Christ's beauty in all areas of our life.

*Humility-The Beauty of Holiness*- (by Andrew Murray) This is definitely my favorite book. There is definitely a lack of humility in the church today, myself included. Andrew was a missionary and someone who valued humility above all else. Only through humility can we truly walk closely with God and receive spiritual gifts.

*Passion and Purity*- (by Elisabeth Elliot) This is a great book on God's model for relationships. God's design is not for women to pursue! Beautiful book based on a beautiful relationship between Jim and Elisabeth Elliot. 
*
Revolution in World Ministries*- (by K.P. Yohannan) This book is FREE! 
Here's the link Free Christian Book - Revolution in World Missions - Gospel for Asia 
This book is absolutely wonderful and convicting. K.P. is the founder of Gospel for Asia. A missionary organization that supports "home" missionaries in Asia. He convicted me on my selfish American ways and lead me to see the importance of God's work in Asia. 
*
I Kissed Dating Goodbye/ Boy Meets Girl-Say Hello to Courtship* both by Joshua Harris
Both book's changed my ideas about dating. IKDG is perfect for those contemplating modern dating, I know when I first got saved, I knew there had to be a better way than dating. IKDG is perfect and awe-inspiring.
BMG-SHTC is also a wonderful book. I haven't had the chance to say hello to courtship yet  lol but this book prepares me for when that time comes.

Fiction-
*Hinds Feet on High Places-*(by Hannah Hurnard) This is a wonderful allegorical story about "Much Afraid" and her journey into the Lord's "high places"


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sarophina said:


> Emotional Purity is an awesome book!!!!!!! I love it.
> 
> Some of my other favorites are:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the recommendations, i'm buying 'the lost art of true beauty' now. When I get paid next week, i'll buy passion a purity


----------



## Sarophina (Nov 25, 2010)

@TopsyTurvy86 Cool beans. Let me know your thoughts on it when your finished. They're both gems.


----------



## momi (Nov 25, 2010)

Sarophina said:


> Emotional Purity is an awesome book!!!!!!! I love it.
> 
> Some of my other favorites are:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the rec's - plan to pick these up!


----------



## Laela (Feb 1, 2011)

This is an old book but I'm about to buy/borrow it to read.. has anyone read it?

*Betty J. Eadie, "Embraced by the Light"*

I've been told it's by a Christian woman who shares her experience while in heaven after she died & was revived. She says that while there she witnessed that heaven was full of people who never "chose", so never did. The ones that did were warrior spirits who knew the risk of possibly not returning. She also says when she was there, it's as if she *knew* she was there before and had returned home, an enhanced consciousness.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ Haven't read it. Let us know if it's any good when you're done ok? I was reading a similar one called 'the vision'. Very powerful.


----------



## Laela (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ have not bought that book yet. 

Was at a closing Border's yesterday, and bought "The Importance of Being Foolish" by Brennan Manning

Started it last night. Maaaaan...that's not for the easily offended. But I'm glad to have picked it up. It's soul-stirring and keeping me on my toes about self-deception and self-examination. Had to check myself. Good read, so far! Has anyone ready any of his works?


----------



## miss cosmic (Apr 18, 2011)

wow, thanks everyone for the recommendations.

some exciting 'christian fiction':
be warned, these are NOTHING like karen kingsbury (of whose books i have read only one and vowed never to try again), who almost succeeded in turning me off anything labelled 'christian fiction' for life.

ted dekker (esp 'the circle' trilogy)
frank e. perretti (esp 'the oath' , 'piercing the darkness' and 'this present darkness'.)


----------



## LoveisYou (Oct 29, 2011)

Bump for more recs


----------



## InVue (Nov 1, 2011)

*Praying God's Will for Your Life* by Stormie Omartian

My favorite *Foxe's Book Of Martyrs* by John Foxe  I read this book many years ago. It changed my spiritual life.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 1, 2011)

InVue said:


> My favorite *Foxe's Book Of Martyrs* by John Foxe I read this book many years ago. It changed my spiritual life.


 

I read this book! So good! It made my problems seem soooo small...

Also "Totured for Christ" is awesome!


----------



## InVue (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes I know what you mean. Reading what the Early Church went through made my little trials seem petty. I actually looked at being a Christian in a different light. 

*I'm going to read the book you recommended.*

If anyone is interested in the study of Early Christian writers. This link has lots of info. I was a little taken aback by the Writings of Tertullian: Particularly his reference to women of that time.


----------



## GulfCoastChica (Jun 7, 2012)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> Fiction: Redeeming Love by Francine Rivers (**warning once you start reading you will not be able to put it down. seriously.)
> 
> Non Fiction:
> Fresh Wind, Fresh Fire by Jim Cymbala
> Intercessory Prayer by Dutch Sheets



I started reading this book the other day and literally cannot stop. Great suggestion!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 7, 2012)

Reading the following for fun, ministry or class:

Girls Gone Wise in a World Gone Wild by Mary Kassian-love this young or old
Satisfy My Thirsty Soul by Linda Dillow- this study on worship is changing my walk
Emotionally Healthy Spirituality by Peter Scazarro (sp?)- good read
The Trellis and the Vine
Life Together
Explicit Gospel by Matt Chandler- highly recommend this book, great pastor and a new look on the gospel
What did you expect? by Paul Tripp- he came and gave the conference on this post and it was powerful


----------



## momi (Feb 24, 2013)

Bumping for 2013!


----------



## janiebaby (Apr 29, 2013)

Currently reading, Becoming a Prayer Warrior by Elizabeth Alves (like it alot so far, it's a very basic book on prayer)

eta: The more I read this book the more I think about what sugarcane said to me another thread 



sugarcane said:


> I hope you start/continue to cultivate your gift. Never know who may need you.


 
 sugarcane


----------



## stephluv (Apr 29, 2013)

Just started "You Have It In You" by Sheryl Brady- I got it at the TD Jakes conference this wknd and everyone was suggesting it and a few others so figured let me atleast try it


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 2, 2013)

Just downloaded 'A voice in the Wind' by Francine Rivers - it's Christian Fiction. Read her redeeming love and found it absolutely amazing and thought i'd try this out


----------



## momi (May 2, 2013)

topsyturvy86 said:


> Just downloaded 'A voice in the Wind' by Francine Rivers - it's Christian Fiction. Read her redeeming love and found it absolutely amazing and thought i'd try this out



I really enjoyed both books. She is one of my favorite authors.


----------



## stephluv (May 2, 2013)

topsyturvy86 & momi- I have Redeeming Love...brought it after reading all the great reviews on this forum....but why am I too nervous to read it lol...it's like I know it'll be that good i'm almost afraid to get caught up in it


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 2, 2013)

stephluv said:


> topsyturvy86 & momi- I have Redeeming Love...brought it after reading all the great reviews on this forum....but why am I too nervous to read it lol...it's like I know it'll be that good i'm almost afraid to get caught up in it



Lol, you must; you would absolutely love it!


----------



## miss cosmic (May 10, 2013)

topsyturvy86 said:


> Just downloaded 'A voice in the Wind' by Francine Rivers - it's Christian Fiction. Read her redeeming love and found it absolutely amazing and thought i'd try this out



That trilogy is awesome! I read redeeming love four or five times and the mark of the lion too and loved rivers. Then i read 'lineage of grace' also by rivers and they were ok. I wanted to keep reading her books but 'and the shodar blew' and 'scarlet thread' turned me off her...too mills&boony for me. Kinda like karen kingsbury whose books i cannot stand.
My fav. Christian fiction authors were ted dekker and frank peretti - christian fiction that is meaty and not preachy.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll mini using LHCF


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (May 10, 2013)

Sacred Influence  --Gary Thomas
Sacred Marriage   --Gary Thomas
For Women Only: The Secret Inner Lives of Men -- Shaunti Feldhahn


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 14, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Sacred Influence --Gary Thomas
> Sacred Marriage --Gary Thomas
> For Women Only: The Secret Inner Lives of Men -- Shaunti Feldhahn


 
Sacred Marriage is fantastic!! I would recommend to all single and married men and women. It'll be great if Christians can view and understand marriage the way God does and not the way the world does. 

I'll put ' The secret inner lives of men' on my list for next month


----------



## stephluv (May 20, 2013)

i'm definitely going to look into the Sacred books mentioned above


----------



## 4HisGlory (May 25, 2013)

So many great recommendations in this thread. I can't decide where to start.

Here's my recommendation: Lies Women Believe and the Truth that Sets Them Free by Nancy Leigh DeMoss


----------



## brg240 (Jun 11, 2013)

oh i have another suggestion
The books are fiction

*The Legends of the Guardian King Series by Karen Hancock* (fantasy)
_Book 1 of Legends of the Guardian King which follows the life of Abramm Kalladorne in his turbulent search for truth and self--a search that will transform him from a sickly, head-in-the-clouds youth to a legendary hero of strength and courage... his journey illustrates how God pursues and how He uses suffering to mold His children into something greater than was ever thought possible._

**I'm really enjoying these so far. I'm on book 3. Also, man there was some scenes in book 1 that creeped me out

Also it's free for kindle!

*Arena by Karen Hancock *- (scifi)
_Callie Hayes is living a life of fear and disillusionment when she volunteers for a psychology experiment that promises to turn her life around. As her orientation proceeds, Callie becomes frightened...When she demands to be released from the program, she is suddenly dropped into a terrifying alien world and into a perilous battle between good and evil...Will she decipher the plans the Benefactor has established for her escape, or will she succumb to the deception of the Arena?

_ **An awesome allegorical scifi story. It really made me think. I don't want to spoil anyone, but the I would get frustrated with some of the protag's decisions but i realized that her literal (wrong) decisions mirror ours on our Christian walk.

Does anyone have any suggestions for some humorous books fiction or non fiction. A mystery would be good too.


----------



## momi (Jun 28, 2013)

Just finished reading The Last Plea Bargain by Randy Singer.

He is my favorite "courtroom style" Christian fiction author. This was one of his best...


----------



## Tati (Jul 1, 2013)

~*The Great Controversy* - the war between Christ and satan that started in Heaven, played out on earth
~*The Desire of Ages* - story of the life of Christ

both books by Ellen G. White


----------

